# First attempt at grinding a cutter.



## kd0afk (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got done grinding my first RH turning tool. My grinder isn't the  best in the world and I plan on getting a diamond cone wheel next month  but for now I think I did pretty good. I read HTRAL and watched Barry  Young's video on grinding tools and it's a lot easier than I thought it  would be. My grinder is a 6" so I hollow ground my faces and finished  them off very carefully on the side of the wheel (I'm really careful and  don't put hardly any pressure on the side of the wheel. Hence the need  for the cone wheel). The faces in the photos look a little rough but  that is just the camera. The edges came out smooth with no nicks and  sharp as the dickens. I don't think I will be buying anymore carbide  inserts for a while. It cuts like a dream.


----------



## thayer (Jan 29, 2013)

Well done! it looks like a nicely made tool.


----------



## MuellerNick (Jan 29, 2013)

Is that HSS? If so, don't buy a diamond wheel, but a CBN wheel. Compared to a "white wheel" (SiO) they do cut much quicker and waaaaay cooler. And they aren't any cheaper than diamond wheels. 
But you can't use them on carbides.


Nick


----------



## kd0afk (Jan 29, 2013)

MuellerNick said:


> Is that HSS? If so, don't buy a diamond wheel, but a CBN wheel. Compared to a "white wheel" (SiO) they do cut much quicker and waaaaay cooler. And they aren't any cheaper than diamond wheels.
> But you can't use them on carbides.
> 
> 
> Nick



What is CBN? And less my bits are hss.
What's wrong with using diamond on hss?


----------



## MuellerNick (Jan 29, 2013)

CBN
You can use diamond wheels for HSS, but it isn't effective. Diamond has an affinity to steel (diamonds are carbon) and thus wears faster than necessary/wanted. In a production-environment, that counts. If you want to grind both HSS and carbides, go for a diamond wheel.
CBN does not like to grind soft steel, you are better off with a SiO-wheel for that.

The advantage of CBN is, that it really cuts very cool.
This bit for example was ground with CBN without any cooling:


They keep sharp for a very long time. Dressing is done with soft steel at low RPM.


Nick


----------



## starnovice (Jan 29, 2013)

I use a six inch wheel and don't worry about the hollow grind.  It is not that pronounced.

Pat


----------



## kd0afk (Jan 29, 2013)

starnovice said:


> I use a six inch wheel and don't worry about the hollow grind.  It is not that pronounced.
> 
> Pat


Actually now that I think of it a hollow ground is good for sharpening. I like it for chisels because you only have to hone two small edges instead of the whole surface.


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty good 1st try kd,I found the secret is to keep the tool moving and cool by having a jar of weak coolant handy.
This slotting tool was made on a cheap off hand grinder




Don


----------

